# Stuff and Things > Cooking >  Lowcountry Pickled Shrimp

## shaarona

MAKES ABOUT 6 CUPS
*INGREDIENTS*2 tbsp. Old Bay seasoning
1 lb. (2630 count) medium shrimp, peeled and deveined
½ tsp. celery seeds
¼ tsp. allspice berries (optional)
1 cup extra-virgin olive oil
⅓ cup fresh lemon juice
¼ cup packed flat-leaf parsley leaves, finely chopped
1 tbsp. kosher salt
½ tsp. crushed red chile flakes
2 cloves garlic, finely chopped
12 dried bay leaves
½ medium yellow onion, thinly sliced lengthwise

*INSTRUCTIONS*1. Bring Old Bay and 8 cups water to a boil in a 4-qt. saucepan; add shrimp, reduce heat to low, and cook until shrimp are pink, about 2 minutes. Drain and transfer to bowl of ice water to chill; drain again.

2. Finely grind celery seeds and allspice in a spice grinder; transfer to a bowl and stir in oil, juice, parsley, salt, chile flakes, garlic, and bay leaves. In a 1-qt. glass jar, layer shrimp and onions; pour over oil mixture. Cover with lid; chill overnight before serving.


Refrigerate up to ten days.. It gets better and better.

----------

catfish (12-29-2013),Perianne (12-29-2013),SiouxzyQ (01-02-2014),St James (12-29-2013),usfan (12-29-2013)

----------


## shaarona



----------


## St James

hell, I just get 'em drunk, then eat 'em.....makes for a cheap date  :Thumbsup20:

----------


## shaarona

> hell, I just get 'em drunk, then eat 'em.....makes for a cheap date


We used to keep a half gallon jar of them in the refrigerator... They are really good.

----------


## shaarona

Pickled garlic

6 bulbs                             garlic                                                                              4 cups                             white wine vinegar                                                     
                         1/4 cup                             white sugar (optional)                                                    
                         1 teaspoon                             whole black peppercorns                                                     

                         4                             whole cloves (optional)                         1                             bay leaf                         2                             dried red chile peppers                         1 1/2 tablespoons                             
 lemon zest


*Directions*
Trim the tops from the heads of garlic. Peel off all but one layer of the outer skin. Set aside.In a saucepan, combine the vinegar, sugar, peppercorns, cloves, bay leaf, chile peppers and lemon zest. Bring to a boil and cook for 2 minutes. Add the garlic, and continue to boil for another 4 minutes. Remove from the heat and let stand overnight at room temperature.Transfer to a clean jar. Strain the brine into the jar with the garlic so that the heads are completely covered. Discard the solids. Cover and store in the refrigerator until using. It will keep for 6 to 8 weeks. To keep longer, store in sterile jars and process in a hot water bath for at least 10 minutes to seal the jars.


 Sometimes I put a red Chile pepper in each jar.

 Sometimes I cut a pretty red pepper into small squares and add it to the mix. 

 People will eat them like peanuts.. Make a lot.

----------


## gamewell45

> MAKES ABOUT 6 CUPS
> *INGREDIENTS*
> 
> 2 tbsp. Old Bay seasoning
> 1 lb. (26–30 count) medium shrimp, peeled and deveined
> ½ tsp. celery seeds
> ¼ tsp. allspice berries (optional)
> 1 cup extra-virgin olive oil
> ⅓ cup fresh lemon juice
> ...


Low country as in South Carolina?

----------


## shaarona

> Low country as in South Carolina?


Yes.. down around Charleston, Mt Pleasant, Shem creek.......

IMO.. their cooking is far lighter than what we think of as soul food.. 

In fact that is where I learned to cook.

----------


## gamewell45

> Yes.. down around Charleston, Mt Pleasant, Shem creek.......
> 
> IMO.. their cooking is far lighter than what we think of as soul food.. 
> 
> In fact that is where I learned to cook.


My son lives in Beaufort and claims that you've never had southern style seasoned shrimp unless you've had it made in any of the downtown Port Royal restaurants.

----------


## shaarona

> My son lives in Beaufort and claims that you've never had southern style seasoned shrimp unless you've had it made in any of the downtown Port Royal restaurants.


Beaufort is great.. I used to go there all the time........... and they have wonderful food.

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy



----------


## catfish

Don't shoot me for asking …..could you substitute precooked shrimp for raw shrimp?

----------


## OceanloverOH

> Don't shoot me for asking …..could you substitute precooked shrimp for raw shrimp?


That's actually a really good question....getting really fresh seafood in Ohio is a crapshoot at best.....and you DON'T eat whatever comes out of Lake Erie!  Would it work the same, @shaarona?

----------


## shaarona

> That's actually a really good question....getting really fresh seafood in Ohio is a crapshoot at best.....and you DON'T eat whatever comes out of Lake Erie!  Would it work the same, @shaarona?


Why not frozen shrimp???

----------


## gamewell45

> Beaufort is great.. I used to go there all the time........... and they have wonderful food.


You've inspired me; I think the next time I go to Port Royal, I'm going to find some good southern style shrimp and eat as much as humanly possible.

----------


## shaarona

> You've inspired me; I think the next time I go to Port Royal, I'm going to find some good southern style shrimp and eat as much as humanly possible.


LOLOL.. I don't blame you.

Make sure you also have some shrimp and grits, but without al the BS like onions and green peppers. Its bacon.. bacon drippings to cook the shrimp and a pot of creamy grits. My husband worked summers on a shrimp boat and they ate it for breakfast.. Its divine.

----------


## gamewell45

> LOLOL.. I don't blame you.
> 
> Make sure you also have some shrimp and grits, but without al the BS like onions and green peppers. Its bacon.. bacon drippings to cook the shrimp and a pot of creamy grits. My husband worked summers on a shrimp boat and they ate it for breakfast.. Its divine.


Bacon drippings.......mmmmm...my arteries are craving it. You just have to have good food once in a while.  lol

----------


## shaarona

> Bacon drippings.......mmmmm...my arteries are craving it. You just have to have good food once in a while.  lol


Well, dear.. you pour off most of the bacon drippings.. Its not about grease or hardening of the arteries.

----------


## catfish

> That's actually a really good question....getting really fresh seafood in Ohio is a crapshoot at best.....and you DON'T eat whatever comes out of Lake Erie!  Would it work the same, @shaarona?


Well, here in good ol' West by God Virginia we could substitute fresh crawdads for fresh shrimp..hey it's shellfish

----------

